# "Tiny Firefly" mask help...



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Can you take a rubber Jason hockey mask and play around with that by cutting the eye holes and mouth and maybe glue on more rubber or cloth to layer the look?


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Johnny-not a bad idea. Might make my life just a little easier. Still so much to do...


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Holy cow. You're JUST like me. I too wanted to dress up as Tiny Firefly for Halloween as far back as 2003 and 2004. I tried to make a mask, but it did not work out. I did not think I could make it scary enough, plus a major scare factor with Tiny is his height, and I'm only 6'4. I realize most folks however are not as odd as I am about trying to look exactly like some characters from movies.

I once spoke to Wayne Toth's wife. (Wayne Toth did the make-up for House of 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects for those of you who do not know) And he created the look for Tiny ib both movies, and his wife runs a popular Halloween website, and I e-mailed her, asking if she knew if there were any plans to make a "Tiny" mask, and she said there was, but the deal never fell through (I assume) since this was six years ago. Plus, I figure with Matthew's death, maybe they didn't wanna press on with it.

Anyhow, your Halloween night sounds fun. I love those films, and I wish I had a group of folks who would go to downtown Austin dressed as those character. Good luck with the mask and costume.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeeboe-
I think your post from years ago is what led me to this sight! I was searching today at work for "anything" Tiny related and found an old post where you mentioned something about the mask. Hence I am now here.
Well, Im a stickler as well when I re-create, and the guy who is gonna be Tiny is about 6'5", so I figure close enuff considering non of my friends are giants...LOL. I found a womens red plus size sweater turtleneck on Ebay and I'm drawing and sewing on the skull. I'm gonna use skin flesh/scar skin to recreate the burns under the mask. But now Im just in search of materials for the mask-I know Im gonna end up cutting up some old purse and belts to get it as authentic as possible. 
Yeah I kinda force my friends to do this-they love it though when we're all on the NYC trains and we get the BEST stares!
We are doing Otis in the red robe, Baby in the blood spattered robe, Tiny in turtleneck and mask, and three dead Rugsville cheerleaders. I've been sewing cheerleader outfits for weeks now! 
Oh and LOVE your profile pic BTW, Got tix to see him in NY on Dec 1. Seen him dozens of times and he is my all time favorite.


----------

